# 40hp Johnson dumb question



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Are you sure it is just one cable? I have seen cables that have a sheath and another cable within.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I think the second handle is a fast idle for cold starts


----------

